# Do you have a formula? Looking for Teat/Udder Wipe homemade mixture



## henrymilker (Oct 16, 2010)

I am looking for a safe, inexpensive formula to use for cleaning teats/udder before milking.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 16, 2010)

I use the one from www.fiascofarm.com.  I make a small batch each time I milk.  I use 1/2 Tbsp Clorox and one drop of dish soap in 1 cup of water.  I only use Clorox or Purex bleach, not store brands, because store brands can vary in strength.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Oct 16, 2010)

hee hee hee here's mine:

1. stand at sink, wash hands really well
2. take more paper towels than normal
3. wet same paper towels and apply a small squirt of dawn dishwashing
4. go out and scrub goat
5. dry goat with fresh paper towel

thats it.  shocking. i know.

;-)

but i know a dairy guy that uses only warm water and newspaper for his cows. nary a problem. 

and when i was visiting at his barn at milking time and one of my breeders DIDNT use any dip, to my shock, and told me that anecdotally he found that there were more problems with a spray and he never used anything...so i figured i was over thinking it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't use a homemade dip, but I do use a post dip teat dip from Hoeggers.  It's the blue one with chlorhex. in it.  It's fairly inexpensive.


----------



## 4hmama (Oct 23, 2010)

Why couldn't you just use listerine?  It is an antiseptic.....


----------



## nmred (Oct 24, 2010)

I started out using the recipe from Fiasco Farm, but found that it really dried out my hands.  Then, one day, it hit me...use my Basic H (Shaklee product).  It works great!  ONE DROP (!) to about 3 cups of warm water.  Have had no problems at all.  My hands are fine and so are the girls' udders.  I use that and Bounty towels.  Also strain through Bounty (pure white of course!).  I can't even find milk filters around here so they are a good alternative, though I know, with your Henry Milker you don't have to strain


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 24, 2010)

4hmama said:
			
		

> Why couldn't you just use listerine?  It is an antiseptic.....


With the alcohol in it, it could be drying/irritating to the skin, I would think.

I just use soap and water to wash before milking. I have one doe that is prone to chronic mastitis that does not really respond to antibiotics, so when she is milking heavily, I will give her an after-milking rub with hot water and peppermint oil, it really seems soothing to her and the peppermint is good for controlling both infection and inflammation.


----------



## whetzelmomma (Oct 26, 2010)

I use a drop of bleach, and a dab of Dr. Bonner's castile soap. I also use a cut up piece of flour sack in place of paper towels. I use the same solution as an after dip. I'm not selling my milk though, so I don't have to worry about getting anyone but me sick. So far so good. No dry teats, no sickies, and I use the peppermint soap. Love the smell of it.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Oct 26, 2010)

What about the seventh generation disinfectant wipes? They are safe for food areas and they have bleach, it advertises that it gets 99.9% of common germs.


----------



## Silky ma (Jan 6, 2018)

Why not try a solution of apple cider vinegar and warm water


----------

